# We Did It Together!!!



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had to share my weekend results

Grim got his IPO3 HOT
Darka got her APR1 HOT
Dragon APR1 Bred HOT
Asko IPO1 High Obed

Such a rewarding weekend!!!
I hate pictures but HEY i guess I will live!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WOO HOO!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What an awesome weekend!! Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats!!!! A great way to spend a weekend, and hey the pic is fine, but I hear ya about hating to have my pic taken


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Way to go! Big congratulations!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

THE BIGGEST CONGRATS to you and yours!!!

I am so excited and happy for you guys!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh - and CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURE NOW! LOL


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Amazing! Way to GO! Congratulations  Great work!!!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Everyone and just i finally got to it. 
its been a lot of hard work and well worth the effort to do it. 
Grim is all kinds of happy with himself..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

only awesome !!!! way to go .


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats on a very productive weekend!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, 6 GSD's with all of those titles. that's the way to do it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and the pack! Way to go!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL yes It was a lot of work We had one girl who did not make her IPO1 in Obed she got very hot being so dark in the long down and deiced she was hot and got 61 points in OBED.. Darn it cause everything elce was looking good she had an 87 track and 85 protection. But maybe next time.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations!! It feels good when all the hard work pays off!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! That's a huge achievement! Congratulations!


----------

